# Paying for seminary



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just realized that most seminaries do not qualify for federal student loans. So the question is then how do you guys pay for seminary?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 1, 2008)

Work. The extra GPA points (if any) to be had by having more time are not worth the debt.

I worked three jobs while in seminary, supporting myself, my wife and 4 kids. All of the older guys at seminary did similar things. School debt is a VERY bad thing.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 1, 2008)

As someone who will have substantial Student Loan debt I agree with Rev. Fred 100%.


----------



## cbryant (Dec 1, 2008)

It depends on where you go. Some seminaries do and some don't. The school I go to does. I don't think any of the SBC seminaries do and I don't think RTS does either. One piece of advice I got was to apply for EVERY scholarship the school offers (provided your eligible). If account says 'Chaplainintraining' and your a chaplain asst. in the Army, would you qualify for G.I. bill benefits? Also, isn't the Army offering tuition assistance for Chaplaincy now? I would also concur with the previous two postings about avoiding debt. This may mean you have to do your M.Div in 4 years rather than 3 (or 5 years instead of 4 for a Th.M).


----------



## larryjf (Dec 1, 2008)

The other option is to go to a free seminary...like the one in my signature


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 1, 2008)

_Accredited_ schools do qualify for federal student loans. If you're thinking about an unaccredited seminary you should think again. There may be good reasons why it isn't accredited.

You should talk to the financial aid coordinator at WSC (888 480 8474). She's out of the office this week but leave a message and she'll get back to you.

Maybe we can qualify Fred's dictum just a little. _Too much_ student loan debt can be a bad thing. Not all debt is bad debt. Debt on a depreciating item (e.g. a car) may not be a wise thing but some debt toward education isn't necessarily a bad thing. I've had student debt twice. It has to be accumulated wisely and some students don't seem to have much consciousness of the future, but without student debt I would never have been able to get my BA and DPhil. I was fortunate to have substantial ecclesiastical help for my MDiv.

Many of our students now take four years to get their MDiv. They work part time either in church (as interns) or in some other capacity. The job market is still not bad here if you're willing to work.

How much debt is too much? That depends on your financial situation. We find here that students with student loan debt are often able to negotiate with a calling church so that debt relief becomes part of the financial package.

That said, Clark has a dictum of his own:

Students heading for Reformed ministry ought to be in sound, confessional Reformed congregations before, during, and after seminary. They ought to attend sound, confessional Reformed seminaries. Their sending churches (classes/presbyteries or synods/GAs) ought to provide some financial support so the burden is not entirely on the student or on the calling congregation. This is one thing (financial support) that the RCUS has done very well for a long time. We can all take a lesson from our German Reformed brethren.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 1, 2008)

Wish the good Lord would have lead me out of Babylon before I began my time in Seminary. All that you describe would have been nice...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 1, 2008)

Three words for getting through seminary virtually debt free: Chaplain Candidate Program.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 1, 2008)

Southwestern Baptist is accredited, but they do not qualify for student loans which I do not understand.


I agree that not all debt is bad debt. 

I do have the GI Bill, but was hoping to get through first year without using it (new GI Bill kicks in in Aug.).

I am in the CCP.

I would jump on the opportunity to go to WSCAL if I was able. 

I am willing to work. In fact, I already have two job interviews lined up in two weeks once I get back to TX.

I see that the extra GPA points are worth it because I qualify for more scholarships and the doors are kept open to the possibility of a doctoral program in the future.

I think that is a reply to everyone.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 1, 2008)

One thing to consider is a denominational seminary, if it is a good one. I often tell folks that one of the best things a church/denomination can do is support the seminary (via donations, scholarships, etc. -- it actually helps ease the burden when churches offer a call to a pastor fresh out of seminary; if he doesn't have student debt, that helps everyone involved). It allows the seminary, in many cases, to cut the tuition costs for students within the denomination. For the seminary I attended, I was able to receive a sizable tuition break and left seminary debt free.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 1, 2008)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Southwestern Baptist is accredited, but they do not qualify for student loans which I do not understand.
> 
> 
> I agree that not all debt is bad debt.
> ...



Then you're worrying too much. Stop it.

Quit doubting the counsel you've received. If you milk the CCP for all its glorious worth that will take care of the bulk of it. Throw in the GI Bill once it starts and you'll be sitting pretty good. 

Further, let's say you do take out a loan or two... if you go into the chaplaincy you'll make enough to pay them off really quick. 

So again, quit worrying about it. Just enjoy the time of study.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 2, 2008)

If you want to go to WSC there is probably a way to make it happen. You should definitely talk to Christa Haeck, who is in this week. Mark MacVey is our admissions director, but I think he's home with whatever has been going around (sunshine and viruses -- it seems incongruous but it happens). 

Sometimes it's not clear how it's all going to work out until you get here. Wages are a little higher here. There's local church support that you can't predict until you get here. 

Talk to our financial aid coordinator. I know that there is scholarship money that went unclaimed this year. I don't know why that is, and I don't know whether you would qualify for any of it but it's worth a toll free phone call.

There are accredited schools that do not accept Federal student loans. It's usually about perceived federal interference. 

rsc



Chaplainintraining said:


> Southwestern Baptist is accredited, but they do not qualify for student loans which I do not understand.
> 
> 
> I agree that not all debt is bad debt.
> ...


----------

